# Updated photos of the flock (as requested and extremely pic heavy!!!)



## roxy culver

So there have been requests for more pictures of my birds. Things have been busy here lately (hubby is deploying in less than two weeks) but I managed to snap a few this morning. And by a few, I mean one of each bird lol. I'm using photobucket this time just because there are SO many pictures. Enjoy!!!







Miss Squiggles hiding in the cage lol (only one too)







Screech who thinks he's so tough 







CC hiding behind daddy







Pankakes, who is mad at me right now because I took his gf away







Chicken, who is curious about everything







Bubbles







Baby, who requires clips on his cage door because he can escape otherwise


----------



## roxy culver

Miss Daisy, the acrobat and the reason Pankakes is mad at me







Fuzzy who feels everything is HIS







Angel, very independent for a baby







Hershey aka Sumo bird, vet says she's too chunky I say she's just right 







Snowball, who has turned into a loner recently. Mainly because I took Baby away







Pebbles, does her own thing, really needs to work on her breeding instincts lol







Jeep the trouble maker







Oreo, an extreme loner, prefers to sit on the windowsill all day and look outside







Patches, only tolerates my existence because I feed her, refuses to go to bed like a good girl







And Spike...a true testiment to disposition being inherited, while CC and Angel prefer to have nothing to do with us, Spike readily steps up and will hang out with us (he is Fuzzy's baby)

That's the gang, hope you like!


----------



## roxy culver

And how birds manage to poop on walls that is no where near their cage is beyond me...I'm gonna have to scrub everything after the hubby deploys.


----------



## meaggiedear

lmao. i love your captions and ALL YOUR BIRDS.  They make me happy. 

Ama and Grey managed to fling poo on the wall in the bathroom too. I was like "you are like two feet below that, how did you manage?"


----------



## roxy culver

I know its the craziest thing!!! That and the windowsill are about the only two things in the room I can't seem to get poop off of the normal way. I'm going to have to hit it with boiling vinegar lol.


----------



## meaggiedear

btw. screech's pic is super cute. lol.


----------



## bjknight93

Wow, pretty birds! I don't think i'd ever seen them all.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

They are all gorgeous


----------



## JudiNH

What lovely birds...they are all just so adorable, and beautiful, and they look so happy.


----------



## JaimeS

They are all precious!! I also have tried to figure out how they get poop on the wall above them! Pancakes does look like he's mad at you lol!


----------



## sunnysmom

Your tiels are really beautiful!


----------



## delawaregirl

Love your birds!!!!!


----------



## smays810

Your birds are very pretty. Snowball mad me sad because he looks so sad in his picture maybe you should give him back Baby lol!!


----------



## DaveZ

That's a beautiful flock you have there 

Dave.


----------



## enigma731

roxy culver said:


> And how birds manage to poop on walls that is no where near their cage is beyond me...I'm gonna have to scrub everything after the hubby deploys.


If Roo poops on a perch or somewhere else where it doesn't fall down the grate, she'll literally pick it up and fling it. It's lots of fun when she does that on my shoulder and it ends up in my face. 

Your birds are all so pretty and healthy, and I love hearing about their personalities too.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Beautiful birds!! i wish i could have all of them! good luck!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel

They are all so cute. A few of them had some unusual markings too


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks everyone!!!



> btw. screech's pic is super cute. lol.


That is his "you come any closer and I'm going to bite you" face. He refuses to step up but no longer bites hard only because I stopped reacting to the biting and he realized it wasn't getting him anywhere biting me (high pain tolerance lol).

I can't give Baby back, Baby is a male and Snowball is a male. My hubby was getting really upset with them mating (Baby playing the girl role) so I put Baby and Daisy in a cage together. Daisy and Pankakes had been bonding but both are pearls and I'm really trying to stay away from that. Baby is split WF and Daisy looks like she might be as well, so I want to try and get a WF hen from them for Pankakes (if she's like her mother he may like her right? lol) Snowball gave up on Hershey I think, they've had two clutches where the babies didn't make it (I'm suspecting Hershey isn't feeding the babies through the night) and so he hasn't been hanging out with her at all. She follows him but he ignores her. So I've got some switching up to do I think.


----------



## Oni

You have some STUNNING birds  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arisu

they look friendly nothing like my bird lol


----------



## roxy culver

> You have some STUNNING birds Thanks for sharing.


Thank you and you're welcome!!!


> they look friendly nothing like my bird lol


Screech is not people friendly at all, he prefers birds and screams at me whenever I get near him or his mate, hence his name. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Szafije

Okay...I am in love....and melting too


----------



## hanna

They are all gorgeous birdies and everyone a special sweet character,


----------



## Woodstock

Beautiful family! Isn't it interesting how different their personalities can be? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roxy culver

That's what I love about them, each one has a completely different personality, no two are alike!!


----------



## lperry82

All adorable and cute


----------



## nikol witch

I always adored your tiels  geat oness


----------

